# Kaufmann & Fabry photos



## edtybor (Jun 10, 2009)

I came across about 50 8x11 black and white photographs.  They seem quite old.  The say across the bottom " A century of progress, Chicago 1933 Kaufmann --Fabry Official Photographers".  Does anyone know about these or have any information about them for me? Thanks for your help.


----------



## randerson07 (Jun 15, 2009)

A quick google search and it looks like Kaufmann & Farby were the official photographers of the 1933 Worlds Fair Homes of Tomorrow Exposition.

Chicago 1933 Kaufmann & Fabry Official Photographers - Google Search


----------



## franktabor@comcast.n (Dec 6, 2010)

I worked for Kaufmann and Fabry in the 1970's. They're still around.  The company and their archives -which are really great since the company has been a photographic company since the late 19th century-have been merged into K&S Photo Labs in Chicago.


----------



## mcgillnathan (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello, I have done photo id for the Chicago Public Library for pictures from that time frame. I may be able to id people in the pictures as well as direct you to someone who may give you more history on the 1933 worlds fair in Chicago.
mcgillnathan@aol.com


----------



## JeffM (Oct 9, 2012)

I was recently in an antique shop and found a small film box (with a big price tag...)  It was printed in purple and orange on white and read "Official Souvenir Motion Picture Film, 1934 Century of Progress Exposition; Manufactured by Kaufmann & Fabry, Official Photographers, Chicago.  50 feet, 8mm, Safety Film."  And inside was the film as described.  This is a VERY early 8mm home-movie short subject release; predating Castle Films' Hindenburg newsreel (the first "hit" home-movie short) by several years.  In fact, I believe 8mm itself had only been on the market a year and a half or so then.  (I assume they had 16mm prints too.)  So K & F were apparently also pioneers in the home-movie field too!


----------



## sazemanek1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Hi,

Can anyone date this photo by the code number on the bottom of the front image or the number on the back in blue?

Thank you,

SAZ


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2022)

Doesn't it state in the text it's from 1909?


----------



## sazemanek1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Yes, but, I have my doubts. I think the first two numbers on the front are the year, I can’t figure the center four numbers and the last number is the number of the shot in that series for that subject. I think the number on the back is the number of the photo. Meaning it’s the 713505th image they shot since the day they started in business. Can anyone verify this assumption I have?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 5, 2022)

713505 is probably simply a lab tracking number.  Like the numbers on the envelopes at the photo labs today... you get the number you get.


----------



## sazemanek1 (Sep 5, 2022)

I’m thinking this image was made in 1934. The first number. The next numbers are the footage count followed by the frame number. Not sure about that blue number on the back. This image was made by Kaufmann & Fabry. They had their own lab. Do you think that was their lab tracking number? What do you think it means? A random number? Or is it an image count number? Or some type of date code?


----------



## limr (Sep 5, 2022)

sazemanek1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone date this photo by the code number on the bottom of the front image or the number on the back in blue?
> 
> ...



Please start a new thread with your question instead of piggy-backing on a thread that has been inactive for 10 years.

This thread is closed.


----------

